# dove tails



## Richard retired (Mar 24, 2007)

my question is how to make the through dove tails I have a template for blind dove tails? I am actually a fairly new wood worker I have played around with my tools for many years but only made small stuff and never done real finish projects, mostly my stuff has been made up of rough work I have just got the time to really try my hand at building cabinets and stuff I have the blind tails to where they are decent or passable but I cannot figure out how to get the end of drawers with the through type tails I have been making them with the blind tails same as the front.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Richard

Well it takes a jig to do it. 
The one I recommend is the one from MLCS because it can be used with the router table or the hand held type router.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob, that looks SO simple...

What do you do... just screw it to a straight piece of scrap?  

... and you only need to have a 5/8" guide bushing?

Can be used on a router table!! Simply... No hassle setup??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You Got It 

It's that easy and it comes with all the parts that one needs 
Just need the router table 
Drop and Slot. and it's done/

Bj 




Joe Lyddon said:


> Bob, that looks SO simple...
> 
> What do you do... just screw it to a straight piece of scrap?
> 
> ...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Bj, stop making us spend our money


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router


OK


Bj


----------



## Richard retired (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks to everyone I should be able to find it to be a lot of help it is well appreciated.


----------



## Tony Ward (Apr 12, 2007)

*Dovetail Jig*

Hi

Here is an Australian dovetail jig which is attracting alot of international acclaim.

http://www.gifkins.com.au/

Tony Ward


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have the Australian dovetail jig I have had it around 2 yrs now It works very well I have 2 routers and 2 tables I leve the dovetail bit in one and the pin in the other Make's it easy and fast to cut del


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Bj,
Are the two jigs on the bottom of the picture you posted the MLCS jigs?
is the jig on the top in the picture adjustable for the spacing?

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg
The two on the bottom are MLCS, the one on the top is a Katie the same as the GIFKINS DOVETAIL JIG in a way ,all 3 work great the only bad part of the Katie and the Gifkins is they both cost about 230.oo bucks ea.but they both are Not adjustable and you can add to the setup on the Katie but it's not a cheap add on.
I should NOTE, you don't need to buy the extra fingers from Katie you can make your own with some 1/2" thick Walnut .
Then use a small tee-nut and a short Allen Flat Hd. Screw to hold them in place.
JUst use one of the ones that came with the jig and use a trim router bit to make a copy of it.

http://www.katiejig.com/
http://www.katiejig.com/new/index.html
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=kj-1&d=158&b=1
http://www.gifkins.com.au/

Bj


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

thanks Bj. 
the Katie and the Gifkins jigs look pretty slick, but they sure do make you pay for it!

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

Yes it's a slick jig and they do want the big bucks for it, that's why I started to use the MLCS plus it will do long stock and all at the right price.
BUT all you get from MLCS is the plates but that's not a big deal it's easy to make the blocks and the clamping bars for them and then they can be use on the router table. 

here's a link to what they look like when they are ready to use on the router table.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3615-dovetail-jig-router-table.html

Bj


----------

